# Stripping barrel



## mikeykey (Aug 23, 2012)

There was a guy, at one time, knew of a place......

Yeah, that's where I'm at. I'm looking to make my own stripping barrel out of white polyurethane plastic. A guy on here a while ago got enough material to make two barrels locally in Jacksonville. Looking for help with that. I have found a "tamco 15 polyurethane tank" on us plastics for $57 that will def work..but if anyone else has a better option, I'm open. 

Thanks!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80099224/

If you have a microskiff, this system is as good as I have ever found. Size comparison, it's as big as a 21 gallon bucket, super light and flexible, but folds up to nothing when not in use, thereby a cinch to stow. I also like the light color so it's not so obvious to the fish.

Take the above folding laundry hamper you can get from Ikea online. It's only $8 + shipping. It folds flat and held flat with velcro straps. Undo the straps and it springs up to life. Cut the strap that holds the lid on. Remove the lid and discard. It's very light and when folded it's as compact as you can get for a stripping basket. So it has a mesh that allows air to flow thru. But it will still blow over on a deck. So take some old garden hose and cut a piece to lay down in the bottom. The longer the hose, the heavier it can be (but there has to be a balance between too much hose and a problem stowing it. You can cut a piece the size of the interior diameter. Cut a 4" piece of wood dowel rod (1/2" dia dowel if you have 1/2" hose, etc...). Walmart has the dowel. Epoxy (5min epoxy or good glue) 2" of the dowel in one side and let cure. Slowly fill entire hose with dry sand to about 2" from the other end. Epoxy the other side of the dowel and slide it into the other end of the hose to make a ring.

The weighted hose ring can stay in the bottom of the hamper when up and ready or folded to stow. If you are fishing windier conditions, you can add a larger piece of hose filled with sand but only plugged at both ends (with the epoxied dowels). It will just curl like a snake in the bottom and not get in the way of you flyline, just add more weight. Then that can also remain in the bottom of the hamper to be stowed.

The whole system folds down to a 2" high flat disk, which is more convienent to stow rather than a huge plastic barrel that is clunky and will just get in your way when not in use, especially in a microskiff.

IF, and I mean IF, you don't like this idea, the 2nd best thing I've found is a large jelly bean shaped laundry hamper. It is WAY easier to throw flyline in it without thinking and trying to get it in on of those flyline tamers (always thought they were a dumb idea, just like their hard aluminum or plastic broadbill hats)  

So... most of those jelly bean shaped laundry hampers have some rubber nonskid feet. If not, glue some on. I like them because they allow wind and water to flow thru it. You can weight them down with the weighted garden hose idea above. OR, before use, take the hamper, bend over the side of your boat, fill the bottom of it with water and place it back on your deck. It will usually hold about 2" of water without pouring out of the sides (unless you drilled or cut holes in the bottom of it as drains). The water in the bottom will weight the hamper down and also tame your flyline.

Hey, check this out!

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70154800/ 

I've been in Ikea and seen one of those rubber mats with the pegs (3" pegs) in the kitchen supply section but haven't bought it yet. Just sayin....


----------



## mikeykey (Aug 23, 2012)

Backwater, thanks so much for the reply. I actually already use a collapsible laundry basket with a wet towel in the bottom for weight. That works great except on strong gusty days. 

I'm still not giving up on the pop up type baskets by any means but I am hell bent on building myself a barrel.

I found a local plastic supply company and plan on givng them a call.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2014)

Go to Pinch-A-Penny & buy a pool filter soaking-washing container. Add the measured length of garden hose filled with lead fishing weights in the bottom!Those black connectors for lawn edging hold the hose ends closed.


----------



## mikeykey (Aug 23, 2012)

I've searched their website and the Internet using the keywords in your post and can't find anything.  Can you give me a little bit more details or provide a link? Thanks man


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2014)

Didn't see a link on the Pinch-A-Penny website. It's about a 3' tall blue plastic bucket with a rolled lip that one can soak those pleated pool filters which fit inside the pool pump equipment . They used to be less than $10.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I was in the Dollar General the other day and found a laundry hamper/ basket that looked perfect for a stripping barrel (if that's what you are looking for. Check them out and you'll see.


----------



## Colonal_Angus (Oct 14, 2014)

Check this DIY thread over on CG. Looks perfect.

http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=24574&p=191759#p191759


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

For what it's worth….I tried the leaf basket idea and then built my own out of a trash can and finally ended up dropping the $ and bought a Strip & Feed bucket.

I probably spent more $ in materials and time than if I just bought the best right off the bat.

Pricey buy built like a tank!

http://stripandfeed.com/?page_id=16


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

I took two 5 gallon buckets from home depot, removed the tops and turned one upside down on top of the other and wired the edges together with galvanized wire. Then cut out the bottom of the upside-down one and put some plastic auto door trim around the edge to be nice and smooth. The inside is also nice and smooth. Then you can weight it with a wet towel inside, or a piece of starboard or marine plywood on the bottom (outside). Works great and pretty cheap to make. Only downside is that it does not fold up for storage and transport.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

My man Freddie Lynch gave me a great tip - get a collapsable gardening bag and put a 10 pound cap weight that is sized liked a 45.  Here is what I got:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004SD7D/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

For under $40, you get a stripping barrel that collapses small enough to fit into the forward hold, plus with enough weight to hold it down in strong winds.  A simple, cheap solution from one of the best on the water.  Check out Freddie here:

http://www.flyfishcorpus.com/

Freddie is one of the only guides who lives and breathes chasing monster reds on the Texas coast.  Others claim to, but Freddie is the man for big fish.  His records speak for themselves. What I learned in one day with Freddie took me years to learn on my own.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Coconut Grove, 

look above to the 1st reply I made on this thread, very 1st line which is a link to a similar basket to yours that Ikea sells for $8 but white which I think is more stealthy and is made of mesh which allows some air to blow thru it.  Just saying....

Btw, that looks like an awesome redfish trip to Laguna Madre. I wish our redfish tailed that good here! Awesome sight!


----------



## jnunnelee (Sep 1, 2013)

I agree about Freddie. I like his setup. Works really great


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

US Plastics


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Do you remember the part # or manufacturer?


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

I had the same dilemma lately. Thanks to Coconut Grove, I went to Home Depot and bought the collapsible leaf bag...$16. Add one damp towel in the bottom for weight.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-Lawn-and-Leaf-Bag-AC04300/202042559


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

FYLLEN
Laundry basket, 21 gallon
$7.99
800.992.24

I saw this on this site and went to Ikea to get one here in Atlanta. I went to the store and found no help and left without a laundry basket I could use as a stripping basket. Now they won't let me order it online. Bummer


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> For what it's worth….I tried the leaf basket idea and then built my own out of a trash can and finally ended up dropping the $ and bought a Strip & Feed bucket.
> 
> I probably spent more $ in materials and time than if I just bought the best right off the bat.
> 
> ...


Ditto...get the tall one with the cut-out.

Plus the spring in the leaf basket rusts...and you can use the striping bucket to hold all the rods while you wash the boat.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Agreed, just buy a good stripping bucket.

I have built stripping cans, used leaf and laundry baskets but they rust out and blow over (even with a lot of weight) in the wind, finally bought a Strip and Feed that was used on consignment in a fly shop for $100 and I am really happy with it. I drilled about 5 holes in the bottom and inserted 4 inch pieces of 1/4 inch aluminum rod and the line hardly ever tangles. Love being able to run with fly rod in bucket from spot to spot.


> For what it's worth….I tried the leaf basket idea and then built my own out of a trash can and finally ended up dropping the $ and bought a Strip & Feed bucket.
> 
> I probably spent more $ in materials and time than if I just bought the best right off the bat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Here's some more alternatives for guys out that that *don't* want to invest $170  on a simple stripping basket (like myself). Heck, I've used milk crates that are just as effective. :

http://www.target.com/p/badger-basket-folding-hamper-ecru/-/A-11196351#prodSlot=medium_1_8&term=laundry+hamper

http://www.target.com/p/large-mesh-pop-open-hamper-black/-/A-12227283#prodSlot=medium_1_10&term=laundry+hamper

http://www.target.com/p/large-nylon-pop-open-hamper-white/-/A-12227297#prodSlot=medium_1_13&term=laundry+hamper

http://www.target.com/p/home-logic-2-bu-hamper-blue/-/A-14635374#prodSlot=medium_1_16&term=laundry+hamper

http://www.target.com/p/large-mesh-pop-open-hamper-white/-/A-12227274#prodSlot=medium_2_2&term=laundry+hamper

http://www.target.com/p/45l-rattan-rectangular-landry-basket-ivory/-/A-14897038#prodSlot=medium_1_2&term=laundry+basket

http://www.target.com/p/home-logic-hamper-gray/-/A-14767865#prodSlot=medium_5_3&term=laundry+hamper

http://www.target.com/p/sterilite-oval-hamper-white/-/A-13796687#prodSlot=medium_5_15&term=laundry+hamper

Heck, one of these are hard to beat!
http://www.target.com/p/sterilite-1-5-bu-hip-hold-laundry-basket-white/-/A-14757135#prodSlot=medium_1_10&term=laundry+basket

Etc...Etc..... 

Just add weight in the bottom like I mentioned earlier (i.e. weighted coiled hose, shaped 3/4 in plywood, water for that matter if it will hold it.

Use your imagination. The skies the limit!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I got a large collapsible laundry basket from Walmart for $12 ship to local store for $0. I ordered a white one and will fix it with the garden hose in the bottom as instructed. It has a 23+" opening

I tried to post a picture but no luck


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Permitchaser, you mean something like this?

http://www.target.com/p/large-mesh-pop-open-hamper-white/-/A-12227274#prodSlot=medium_2_2&term=laundry+hamper

This by far is one of my favorite ones. Large throat, collapsible, easy to stow, easy to carry, easier to throw line in without looking at it..

Sometimes I tie one side down with a shoelace so the opening tilts towards me at an angle to make it easier to thrown line in as you are ripping it in. Works great!


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

Here is my take on it...

I tried to go the cheap route and buy a pop up laundry hamper when I first started fly fishing. It worked well when the wind was 5-10, anything above that and it would blow off the boat. So I added weight to the bottom and it stayed on the boat, however the sides began to just get pushed over by the wind making it useless. Defeats the whole purpose of a bucket. You don't need a bucket in 5-10 mph winds, just strip it onto the deck.

I looked at building my own bucket out of the clear acrylic sheets and a starboard base, after pricing it out it would have cost a pretty good amount and that was with no mishaps or mistakes during the construction process. Not much cheaper than a SFR bucket.

I looked at the waste basket ideas and US plastic buckets but those were too short for me and the line would find its way anywhere but the bucket. I'm 6'2-6'3 depending on which convenient store I'm leaving. 

Finally, once SFR buckets were in production I pulled the trigger and got one. It was the best money I have spent on a bucket. It is THE last one you will ever buy. It is super sturdy and basically indestructible. It is heavy and doesn't fall over or move when fishing in a chop ocean side.

Just my experience and opinion.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> Permitchaser, you mean something like this?
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/large-mesh-pop-open-hamper-white/-/A-12227274#prodSlot=medium_2_2&term=laundry+hamper
> 
> ...


Yep that's it and I read the post below about wind. Man if it's blowong hard enough to blow the sides in it's to windy to fly fish. Just sayen


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

The mesh style hamper allows a fair amount of wind to blow through it. Weighted, it still stays put in a fair amount of wind. The sides can be pulled down and tied with shoe laces to make it lower and less wind resistant and stiffer.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Whitmor-Collapsible-Laundry-Hamper-White/13905967

My experience with the tall narrow Line Tamer style buckets are not that great. Yes they work but makes you concentrate more on targeting your stipped line in the narrow hole more than concentrating on the fish and your flyline.

If I know it's going to be a windy day (always forecast the forecast), then I'll bring a simple jellybean laundry basket and weight it. Sometimes I'll just dump it over the side before I fish and fill it with and 1" or 2 of water to weight it. The water tames the line. So VERY wide throat that you don't have to think where is the target to throw your line in, low profile and you can drag it or kick it around with you while you are turning and fishing from different positions.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/23475480?productRedirect=true

Seconds as a "carry all" getting your gear to and from the boat.

Heck, if it's really windy (and I've been know to flyfish in winds up to 30mph (not fun)), you might just be better off using a small deep stripping strapped around your waist (front or left side). You can get creative with that as well.

Take the handles off and strap it around your waist with a nylon strap/belt.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Dial-Industries-E1210W-White-Mini-Tote-Basket/38446874

http://www.walmart.com/ip/UNITED-SOLUTIONS-LN0275-Basket-White-Plastic-1-Bushel/41073376

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Rubbermaid-Flex-Basket-Set-of-6/23475469

You get the picture. The skies the limit!

Btw, I'm 6'2"-6"3" depending on if I'm slumping or standing tall. However, height nor weight has nothing to do with it. When the flyline taper came out years ago, at $175, I thought that wasn't the most intelligent thing to hit the flyfishing world.

http://burfish.com/catalog/9502.html

We had been using these for years, just not as tall and all dolled up with a $175 sticker on it.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/United-So...fault&beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n

Here's one taller!

http://www.gallonsplasticpails.com/containers/PCI52BWHHT

Even taller!!!

http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/...ment/10-gallon-fermenting-bucket-and-lid.html

Here's one wider!

http://www.uline.com/Product/Detail...gclid=CIn18fKh7sMCFdU9gQodEKwAig&gclsrc=aw.ds

I see the cut down the side model as someone trying to fix a problem that still exist with that style of tamer (small target to throw line into).

I'm saying all these things to say I don't like seeing guys, especially newbies running out and forking out a lot of dough from their wallet thinking they need to spent that kinda money for something they really didn't need or could get by with something perfectly suitable. Of course, that is still there choice what and where they spend money for whatever reason they have. But interesting enough, Stu Apte has been known to fish with a laundry basket. Just sayin.... 

BTW, just found this DIY Fly line tamer recipe!

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/786037/boat-stripping-buckets

JUST, my 2 cents worth!


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

Do you know how long a plastic bucket would last on my bucket ? About 2 months. lol

My SFR bucket is 30" tall. Not 18" like the 5 gallon bucket on steroids. I put it up on the platform with me and I don't have to bend down or slouch. The line falls right in with no problems. 

The fly line tamer was also way overpriced for what it was. It was pretty flimsy with no cutout on either side.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

OK here we go... I have $12 in the mesh popup and $7.50 in the white plastic/rubber basket. The light one for no windy days and it will store in the boat.  The other one for windy days and I can put a wet towel in it for weight or if its 30 mph like one of you said ill use a weight.  All came from Walmart.  I am 6' tall so they are high enough for me the White plastic is 25" high. the one for $175 must be so expensive because of those stickers.  The mesh one I got in white but I don't have it yet. It is 18.5" high


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Permit Chaser, I have the collapsable one like that one you have in the picture.  Used it this morning in 15-20 mph winds.  I didn't need to crouch down nor did it blow around.  Nice wide throat that I didn't have to think about throwing my stripped line in.  

Hey Ya'll, its 75 degrees today!!!   ;D

Hey Permit Chaser, take that white one in the pic, cut down one side, put a home made stripping mat in the bottom, put some cool microskiff, skinnyskiff, SWC stickers and some other stickers on it in a random order, with a $125 price tag and you will get rich!      You can tell people it has engineered holes in the sides to lighted it up and allow the wind to blow thru it to keep it from knocking it over.   

Ok, ok.... It's all in good fun! I don't want anyone here to get personally offended! 

I think we've all hammered this thread to a pulp! ;D


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks backwater that's what I plan to do. Igloo decals Bobs machine, Lenco and Zman Baits


----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello gents. I do notnormally post put thought i might be able to add a suggestion here. 

I like the collapsible basket but do not like it leaning in the wind . However I think i found a simple solution. Get one of those rolled up mats you use under a sleeping bag and stick it in to the basket and let it unravel. If you would it expands out and creates a reinforced basket. You need a stiff mat such as a thermo rest not a cheap yoga mat that will collapse.

A plus on this idea is you still have the stowability you do not have with the rigid plastic containers. You can still collapse the basket and the rolled up mat fits well in most bow lockers in spaces not used. Plus you have a mat to rest on if you decide to rest or sleep overnight in the boat. 

There are many options with this method including height if you use either a narrower or wider mat.

For my next generation I plan on actually just making a vinyl collapsible pot into which I will put the pad. This way I do not need to worry about the wires in the normal collapsible baskets corroding. I think I will only make the bag about 12" high so I can cut the foam to allow a opening on the side to allow me to strip the flyline in easier. I may even try just using a rolled up plastic sheet of some type instead of the mat. 

Of course you still need to put some weigh in the bottom of the contraction as others have mentioned in this thread.

I am sorry I do not have a picture of what I am describing but hopefully you all got the idea.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2015)

Pinch A Penny Filter Cleaning Bucket  :


----------



## Jaterac (Jul 30, 2020)

I just picked up one of the Pinch-A-Penny buckets and made a post about it. Leaving it here in hopes to help others. I spend 20+ hours of research on this topic and found bits everywhere. I was looking for the best bucket I could build for as cheap as possible. Less than $35 total. 

For those of you wondering, I called a few pinch-a-penny places and they all had this in stock for 16.99.

Im putting this on my CG LT25. I have a trolling motor on the front which I LOVE but it's a fly line nightmare. I've been using a collapsible laundry basket and I can't put a rod in it and creep around the corner. Being able to just set a rod in the bucket is such a massive luxury on a small skiff, especially when out in the inshore cruising solo.









DIY Stripping Bucket for less than $35


Yup, another thread on this. I figured I'd log how I made mine for under $35. Pinch-A-Penny sells a tall bucket for soaking filters. It was $16.99 25 inches tall, 13 inches wide. I was skeptical at first, it is cheap. I dont know how it will hold up long term from the sun. But I think it will...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I used a Tamco bucket and it works perfect. I sanded the edge to smooth so as not possibly cut my fly lines and for weight use sand filled leg weights: they were cheap in the bottom. All in about $70 with shipping and weights. I like those because the fly line does not tangle on them. Works perfect and the height is especially good when I am on my front casting platform. When I am on the polling platform I place the stripping bucket below on back deck and it holds my fly rod with line stripped out ready to cast. If I had known about the "Porpoise Cartridge Bath" bucket by Pinchapenny I would have looked at it.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

If I decide i need a basket, Backwaters suggestion using a collapsible might work for me.
Currently just don't need one


----------



## Jaterac (Jul 30, 2020)

mro said:


> If I decide i need a basket, Backwaters suggestion using a collapsible might work for me.
> Currently just don't need one
> 
> View attachment 158295


Yeah I have a collapsible basket I usually use for camping so I already had one. The problem with the collapsible style specifically lacks being able to put a fully rigged fly rod in it. Like when I move the boat to a new spot slowly or just simply taking a break, peeing off the boat, eating a snack, etc. I don’t like to lay my rod down on the boat. I have a Custom Gheenoe LT25 with center console so it’s a bit tight. 

With a barrel style, I can leave all the line in it and keep it ready to shoot. 

The collapsible style did work very well and stowed away in my front hatch easily. I put a heavy anti-fatigue mat to weigh it down. 

I highly recommend the collapsible style. I got mine at Walt world for like $12 or something. We used it for our car camping setup as a trash can. A kitchen garbage bag fits in them perfectly.


----------



## Jaterac (Jul 30, 2020)

I also forgot to mention I’ve used the hip shooters and waist baskets. They suck in boats IMHO. They are awesome for pond hoping from the banks, piers, and surf fishing. I got mine for surf fishing originally and found that I use it pretty much all the time. But in a boat, I don’t like to feel restricted.and I definitely feel restricted wearing one.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I just put this together. It’s a removable hard mount stripping bucket. It’s nice not having the bucket take up cockpit space especially when there are 3 of us in the boat. I made the bucket out of a rigid garbage can liner, the base and the deck on the casting platform mount are made out of 15x20 HDPE cutting boards. I had a local fab guy bend a piece of tubing and weld a piece of flat bar across it to fit into the leaning post tubes under my casting platform. I based this off of one my buddy did. The bucket rides up there just fine while running.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Jaterac said:


> I don’t like to lay my rod down on the boat.


Totally agree and that's why on my boats that I fly fish from I have places to set them down so that they won't get so much as a scuff mark. When I'm on others boats I bring 4 hand towels so both the rod where it may rest is cushioned and the butt of the rod is too and I'll wrap it around the reel if needed. I need four because I seldom fish without more than one rod in the boat.


----------



## Jaterac (Jul 30, 2020)

redchaser said:


> I just put this together. It’s a removable hard mount stripping bucket. It’s nice not having the bucket take up cockpit space especially when there are 3 of us in the boat. I made the bucket out of a rigid garbage can liner, the base and the deck on the casting platform mount are made out of 15x20 HDPE cutting boards. I had a local fab guy bend a piece of tubing and weld a piece of flat bar across it to fit into the leaning post tubes under my casting platform. I based this off of one my buddy did. The bucket rides up there just fine while running.
> View attachment 159176
> View attachment 159177
> View attachment 159179


That’s legit!!! Nice. Never seen one mounted like that! One concern I had with dark colors was the sun cooking it. Trash can liner will be my next one for sure. The plastic one I made is thin walled.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice! Thought doing something similar, but for my poling platform for when solo!



redchaser said:


> I just put this together. It’s a removable hard mount stripping bucket. It’s nice not having the bucket take up cockpit space especially when there are 3 of us in the boat. I made the bucket out of a rigid garbage can liner, the base and the deck on the casting platform mount are made out of 15x20 HDPE cutting boards. I had a local fab guy bend a piece of tubing and weld a piece of flat bar across it to fit into the leaning post tubes under my casting platform. I based this off of one my buddy did. The bucket rides up there just fine while running.
> View attachment 159176
> View attachment 159177
> View attachment 159179


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Water Bound said:


> Nice! Thought doing something similar, but for my poling platform for when solo!


I didn't fit it for my poling platform because once my rod is standing up in it, the rod would be getting in the way of my push pole. When I fish solo I put my bucket on top of a small 24qt cooler that I place on the rear deck in front of the platform, then stand my rod in it.


----------

